

Ravti (YC S14) wants to digitize the HVAC Industry - mikenyc
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/19/yc-backed-ravti-wants-to-digitize-the-hvac-industry/

======
bashinator
How do you plan to handle security (both network and employee)? Target was
breached through their HVAC system (which was linked to internal networks in
some places). It's suspected that a bad actor got a job at their HVAC vendor
long enough to find some good vulnerabilities, and then just went to town.

------
alexanderrangel
Alex, from Ravti. Happy to talk.

~~~
HorizonXP
Sounds this is for existing installations that are not IP-enabled?

~~~
alexanderrangel
We can handle systems that are or are not IP enabled.

~~~
HorizonXP
Is your current implementation an inventory tagging system? Or are you
connecting to these HVAC units via BACnet to get real-time data about their
current state and conditions? Or, is that your plan for the future?

------
terravion
Great business--semi-custom service is a great market for on-line.

------
cjbarber
Awesome. I love seeing companies go after real industries, with real pain.

Pretty clear that Ravti fits that mold/mould.

